# Musik langsamer machen?



## TIGER1 (12. Mai 2005)

Hi
Ja ich verstehe das auch nicht aber ich soll fragen nach einem Programm was Musik langsamer ablaufen und auch bearbeiten lässt.
Gibt es sowas und wenn ja wo??
Wenn es geht soll es Umsonst sein.


----------



## El_Bronchito (12. Mai 2005)

TIGER1 am 12.05.2005 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ja ich verstehe das auch nicht aber ich soll fragen nach einem Programm was Musik langsamer ablaufen und auch bearbeiten lässt.
> Gibt es sowas und wenn ja wo??
> Wenn es geht soll es Umsonst sein.



das gibts auf jeden Fall, ich kenn nur nichts, was umsonst ist. Mit Steinberg Wave Lab geht das jedenfalls.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (12. Mai 2005)

El_Bronchito am 12.05.2005 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> TIGER1 am 12.05.2005 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, kann MP3-Gain sowas nicht ...?


----------



## LittleBug (12. Mai 2005)

du kannst es ja mal mit dem freeware-programm wavepad  probieren.


----------



## Killtech (12. Mai 2005)

Doc_Holiday am 12.05.2005 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, kann MP3-Gain sowas nicht ...?


Langsamer und nicht leiser! 

"MP3 Gain" passt nur die Lautstärke der Mp3-Titel an die eigenen Bedürfnisse an. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2005)

das solle mit dem waveeditor von nero gehen, falls du nero hast. hab ihn grad nicht installliert, aber das müßte bei bearbeiten zu finden sein. irgendwas mit timsshift oder pitching oder transponieren... weiß es grad nicht genau.. einfach das file laden, alles markieren. du müßtest aber auch anwählen "tonhöhe beibehalten".


----------



## TranceMellow (13. Mai 2005)

Ich benutze dafür Traktor DJ Studio


----------



## spider_fx (13. Mai 2005)

TranceMellow am 13.05.2005 02:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze dafür Traktor DJ Studio



für's langsamer machen kann ich auch den "amazing slow downer" empfehlen... ist freeware und kann tempo, tonhöhe, etc. bearbeiten...

mfg spider_fx


----------

